# What is this nonsense



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

To start this off. To get the new mtd running and sold. I took the engine from my restored mtd. I took one of the scrap yard engines to replace it on the mtd I was keeping. I had to replace the starter and notice that all the bolts are under the red metal shroud. I pop it off and there is another one under it. What is going on here. I have never seen anything like it. What is the story behind this?


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

thats unusual at least to me...i never saw anything like that...be interesting to find out why


----------



## farmallpat (Feb 5, 2012)

Briggs did this for cooling reasons. The motor was use on a unit that may heat up faster or hood of tractor made air flow restricted. The OHV vert shaft motors we known to crack the head or pop out valve seats do to running hot. 
Why are you not in school today??I am glad you are doing somthing usefull and not in front of the PS2 .


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

farmallpat said:


> Briggs did this for cooling reasons. The motor was use on a unit that may heat up faster or hood of tractor made air flow restricted. The OHV vert shaft motors we known to crack the head or pop out valve seats do to running hot.
> Why are you not in school today??I am glad you are doing somthing usefull and not in front of the PS2 .


Took a half day. Decided to get some stuff done at home instead of sitting in useless study halls


----------

